# ND students who like to hunt



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm just wanting to hear from any of the students that have gone out lately and wondering how you have been doing?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

The Bison can't hunt...can they? They're too busy gettin :drunk: I thought us Sioux were the only ones capable of killin :toofunny:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I see the D1 jealousy continues.

I am grad student at NDSU. Been shooting ducks when I am not doing homework.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Us NDSU boys can fit the drinking in with the hunting :beer: haven't been doing very well lately, dont really have the time/gas money to scout, need someone to split gas and vehicles with..


----------



## Fish6095 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes us NDSU boys can fit in the drinking with the hunting and as for me i have done awesome every time i have hit the field this season. Scouting is getting to be a little expensive but sometimes you have to sacrafice a little.


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

i can vouch for that, we can mix the two with no problem unlike those sissy UND boys.

Fish6095- where all have u been scoutin? ive been near hankinson and also by jamestown, i was impressed with both trips...saw lots of ducks in both places. hope to get out sometime this week.


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

USA- what all do u have for equip?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A doz bigfoots, 6 avery FB's, some BF floaters, a finisher, some [email protected] floater mallards and a handfull of hacked up hotbuys for field hunting. Lost all my stuff in a garage fire a couple weeks ago so I have the essentials back so far and once i get an insurance check i'll have some more.

I'll be out scouting/hunting hopefully in the next couple days


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

...mixing drinking while hunting...boy...there sure are some geniuses down there... :lol: Remind me to steer clear of all the drunk bison blasting away at coots...

and how come you boys ran away to D1? Get too ashamed that we kept beating ya?


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

wow...that makes a whole lotta sense...if you were so much better than us while we were in D2 than why aren't yall in D1 yet?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Don't get me wrong here boys, but I can be accused of being guilty of having one to many the night before a hunt, but drinking and hunting together, come on now? I guess if you are trying to cause an accident, then your headed in the right direction. Just pm me and let me know where your going to be so I stay away. And who cares about D1 and D2, shouldn't matter, just look at the records, lol. Just joking.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

It's not D1...It's D1AA...If you are not in the BCS or going to the Rose bowl it's still a step down from the real show! You might as well be in D2 and play your rival!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Rick: Are we just talking football now?? Do I have to remind you of the national championships NDSU has won??

OK, we can talk about other sports. How about our national championships in wrestling or the fact that our men's and womens track and crosscountry teams have competed extremely well at Nationals.

UND Hockey- Superb. Incredible atmosphere and incredible program. hands down. No arguements there.

But how much fun is it to see UND beat the hell out of Crookston in football every year?? Of course you are undefeated, but i don't want to buy a seat to see Mankato players. I mean come on. UND needs to make the step. I think they would adjust to D1 extremely well and on top of that extend their scholarship programs bringing in more athletes.

Right now it might look sour, but 5 years from now what happens when NDSU is still playing teams like Montana and University of Minnesota. I mean come on. That is like when Denver comes to play at Englestad arena.

UND has the programs, the students, and the facilities. You are the biggest kid in the kindergarden class, but you are 12 years old. Time to move to the next class.


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

ya true, gettin sloshed while ur shootin prolly isnt the greatest idea...but hittin the bottle after a hunt is always called for, unless ur from UND and wont be able to get up at 4:30 in the morning because you have a hang over  . But there is where the differences begin...we can handle our hang overs like real men.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

As they say, if you want to WORK on the farm, go to NDSU. If you want to OWN the farm, go to UND! :beer:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

You go to UND to fly airplanes or speak chinese.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I am just really curious to see how this got to be a discussion about whats a better school, or what new jokes can we make about each college, lol. I think its kinda funny. Should it really matter what we think about each others college, I guess it really doesn't bother me either way, i didn't attend either, buy my future better half is going to med school at und, so I better stand by und's side. GO SIOUX. I did like the comment about if you want to work on a farm go to NDSU, if you want to own the farm go to UND. HELLZ YA. But afterall, aren't we all just about shooting birds?? Just my two cents. And as far as I know the Grand Forks boys shoot alot more birds anyway, lol. Just joking. :beer: :beer:


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

I like that idea...From now on the only topics that should be discussed in this Subject category should be about hunting and shootiong birds. It no longer matters which school you go to or which one is better, therefore i am going to change the topic subject so we can all just talk about Ducks.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

GO SIOUX :stirpot:


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

ok seriously now, both are good schools. BACK TO HUNTING NOW, we can tlak about schools later. Since its halloween weekend I know a lot of people are planning "social gatherings" but man I wanna get out seems like everyone dosnet feel like going anymore and liek the seaons over, I disagree this is the best time of the year. We need to get out there soon. LEt me know, I plan on going out hardcore this weekend and say screw the whole halloween, ill have my own halloween blasting chest cavities of some high quality divers....peace

Curt


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Heading out tomorrow morning for a couple of days. Hopefully there are some more birds around in the DL area. I have been out only a few times since the first week and the last few times we have really had to put on miles to find them and then work our butts off to make them decoy, I don't think it was just a migration that occurred but I think it had a lot to do with all of the hunting pressure. If you don't have safe havens for the birds to rest and the guys over the hill go down and blast them off the water, might as well rotate the tires cause it is back to putting on long miles to find the honey hole again. I think there will be birds around from up north and hopefully I might just hit a few. Good Luck to everybody who can get out this week/ weekend.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok ok, rivalry aside...hunting up here has been awesome. For as much as I've heard about the numbers being down I sure haven't seen it. With a little work, you can find birds. And my GOD all the geese!!! I can't believe how many there are around here. I think i need to invest in some decoys in the next few years cus that's deffinately some hunting I wanna get into more intensely! :sniper:


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

word

~Curt ("The Wingmaster")


----------



## Fish6095 (Oct 25, 2005)

yea i'm also gonna screw the whole Halloween thing and do some hardcore hunting this weekend. I was out tonight and there were alot of birds but for some reason i couldnt hit the broad side of the barn. Will probably head out to the Valley City area this weekend as it has been very good to me so far this season.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

hit'r hard this weekend, ive been hitting her hard all day everyday! :lol:


----------



## jewer3303 (Sep 15, 2005)

ya im going out this weekend too. ill be going near the hankinson area. i was out ther last weekend on more of a scoutin trip only because i had just a few hour to hunt on friday and sat., but i think i have some good fields lined up for this weekend to hunt in. when i was down there i saw alot of birds, so this weekend will be great.

if you like the whole goose thing, as i like to do some times, those big foots a great but ur right that would require a large investment to get a fleet of those, the cheaper option would be to get a few big foots and then surround them with as many shells as you can fit into ur truck, and use that for ur set up. but i am primarly a mallard guy and i think that my next purchase is going to be a moto duck...just hope that they dont outlaw them anytime soon like they are talkin about...good luck everybody this weekend.


----------

